# Definitive list of integrated apps?



## shadowfrom88! (May 7, 2020)

Is there (does anyone outside of Tivo know) a complete list of supported/integrated streaming apps?


----------



## chuvak (Jul 22, 2006)

shadowfrom88! said:


> Is there (does anyone outside of Tivo know) a complete list of supported/integrated streaming apps?


There are some screenshots in their setup guide. Availability might have changed since they made the guide.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

Stream 4K Setup

This list has Disney+ on it as a streaming service...or is this list different then ones for the tivo app?


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

stuart628 said:


> Stream 4K Setup
> 
> This list has Disney+ on it as a streaming service...or is this list different then ones for the tivo app?


Probably updated. If you look at one of the screenshots in that page, they have Sling, Hulu, HBO Go (sigh), Google Play and Netflix. So the art work doesn't seem complete.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

It's always bugged me that HBO Now shows up but HBO Go doesn't. I have HBO Go from having HBO on cable. The content is the same, but with this TiVo setup it presumably won't launch the correct app. The real silliness is that HBO split the login to separate apps in the first place.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

smark said:


> Probably updated. If you look at one of the screenshots in that page, they have Sling, Hulu, HBO Go (sigh), Google Play and Netflix. So the art work doesn't seem complete.


Really hope they move quickly on integrating apps and such...would be great to see a company trying to achieve TRUE UNIVERSAL search..also allowing other streaming apps like att tv in there would be nice too!


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

From the Stream 4K's FAQ page:


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll stick with my Caavo, which includes my Plex in its searches. Ironically, it gives search results for my Tivo content too, and it'll launch and play the tivo content. But this Tivo product can't do that. LOL! To be fair, the Caavo is a universal remote/hdmi switcher. But still, no dedicated app to launch tivo recordings is a big fail in my book. That would be an awesome feature, maybe down the road.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

I wish I could have stuck with Caavo. It's great in idea, but not in execution. It was not stable in my configuration so I removed it out of frustration.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So these are the apps that TiVo has data for right? You'll still be able to install others from the Play store?


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> So these are the apps that TiVo has data for right? You'll still be able to install others from the Play store?


Yes.


----------



## shadowfrom88! (May 7, 2020)

I’ve also found Tubi integrated as well, and it’s not on the list


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

ebockelman said:


> I wish I could have stuck with Caavo. It's great in idea, but not in execution. It was not stable in my configuration so I removed it out of frustration.


The Caavo user interface could use a face-lift. If Tivo and Caavo team up, I think you'd have the perfect product.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Pass for me, Caavo setup is not realistic if you ask me. So I am going to have to rewire my entire setup just to use a remote then be limited to how many things I can even control with it? Big failure if you ask me as cheaper ones can do more. On top of that I have to pay extra to even use it.

I got one of these and way better IMO, even a OSD typing keyboard when turned sideways.

Sevenhugs Smart Remote - Control your TV, lights, music & smart home


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

stuart628 said:


> Really hope they move quickly on integrating apps and such...would be great to see a company trying to achieve TRUE UNIVERSAL search..


Have you looked at Reelgood?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder how much motivation they have to add more services? I mean TiVo/Rovi is mainly a data company. And this device doesn't have any sort of monthly fee. So unless these services are paying them to integrate their data into the Rovi dataset I can't see much of a motivation for them to go out of their way to add them.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> I wonder how much motivation they have to add more services? I mean TiVo/Rovi is mainly a data company. And this device doesn't have any sort of monthly fee. So unless these services are paying them to integrate their data into the Rovi dataset I can't see much of a motivation for them to go out of their way to add them.


I think it depends on how popular this thing gets. It's created quite a buzz in the industry so far, so if it continues and is fairly successful then some of these companies will probably come to them for integration.


----------

